# Canon 5D classic won't power up!!



## HL45 (Aug 10, 2013)

I bought this camera used about a year ago, It has worked fine up until yesterday. 

I tried changing lens, charged the batteries, switched cards and even picked up a new date/time battery.

Anybody else been through this? I hate that I might have to send it to repair for something I could fix myself.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Robin_Usagani (Aug 10, 2013)

Look through the battery slot. Make sure you have full contact.  Nothing is dirty or bent.


----------



## HL45 (Aug 10, 2013)

Robin_Usagani said:


> Look through the battery slot. Make sure you have full contact.  Nothing is dirty or bent.


Checked it again just now, cleaned the contacts, nothing bent, still won't power up


----------

